# New Israeli assault rifle



## MacArther (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone heard of this, or have information on it? I remember seeing a special that featured it, but I can't remember the name of the rifle for the life of me. I know that it has a laser sight already built in that is sycronized with the barrel from the get-go, and stays that way. Also, the rifle is about as accurate as some 7.62 weapons. Can someone help me? They never mentioned the caliber, so it would be interesting to find out whether the Israeli Military has switched to the 6.8mm that has be discussed by many armies, or whether they are using a round already in production.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes its the Tar-21

Tavor Assault Rifle


----------

